# Looking for good trainer Greenwood, IN



## mramsey (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm from the Greenwood, IN area and would like to find a good trainer in this area. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Looking for good trainer*

Mike,

I noted you have three dogs. What is your specific reason for looking for a trainer.


----------



## mramsey (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Looking for good trainer*

None of my dogs have been trained and I'd like to start training Chyanne since we got her from a GSD Rescue. She has some issues that need worked out and I feel it to be necessary to work on obedience and the basics.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Looking for good trainer*

Here is the list of CPDT certified trainers for Indiana.

http://www.ccpdt.org/rstr/IN.html


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

There is an all breed obedience/rally show being put on in Beach Grove next week-end. It is being sponcered by the German Shep Club of Central Indiana.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

where is greenwood? Is it near Indy? I'm probably thinking of somewhere else... 

edit: I was thinking greencastle, I know a good trainer there.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 13, 2001)

Mike use Larry Blackburn...that is who I send all my rescues to...here is his number...tell him that you have one of Melody's rescues 882-8018


----------

